# Foredeck Attire



## nom812 (Jul 6, 2015)

Heya,

I'm going into my second season of racing with my crew and this season I'm primarily doing fore-deck and I've found that my Musto BR1 trouser knees have completely gone. They lasted me a season and a bit. 
Has anyone got any recommendations for new trousers that will last up on the fore-deck?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Knee pads worn on the outside of your Musto gear maybe?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

aeventyr60 said:


> Knee pads worn on the outside of your Musto gear maybe?


I agree. For comfort and ability to move freely, I generally like salopettes, but the knees would wear out quickly without kneepads.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Volleyball knee pads.


Sent from my iPhone using Sausage-like fingers


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Knee pads aren't just for wussies. Non skid will even scrape the skin off the knees of manly men when they're wearing shorts. They'll prevent you from bleeding all over the boat.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Divers often add neoprene pads on the knees of wetsuits. Anyplace that sells wetsuits can easily add them for you, or sell you the neoprene pads (which are much more flexible than "sports" kneepads) and a tube of urethane glue to attach them with. When they wear out? Right, new set right over what's left of them.

I'm sure you could also pick up a piece of Kevlar or Aramid cloth online, and put that over (or instead of) the kneepads. That stuff just doesn't abrade easily.


----------

